# Bodyweight Workouts



## Infamous Impact (Dec 11, 2011)

Basically I have no access to a gym, and have absolutely no equipment. What can I do? I've been doing body weight squats, pistol squats, some plyos, pushups, and wall walks, but I haven't seen too much progress. Any help?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2011)

Look on Craig's List for some cheap weights, you can even get some pretty good deals at used sporting goods stores like Play It Again. You can pretty easily get a good set (as in singles of a few different weights) of dumbells for under $100, and even some entry level barbell sets. 

If you're goal is to add muscle mass, you're not going to see significant results, unless over a very great period of time and with an extremely strict diet, by just performing basic routines without progressive resistance. You can get fit by doing what you're doing, but you're going to plateau pretty quickly and stop gaining mass. You'll continue to lose weight and gain endurance, but once again that'll be limited compared to a full cardio workout. 

It really depends on your fitness goals.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the CL idea, I didn't really think of that. The reason I need to do more weight workouts is because my upper body's lagging behind my legs since I'm a runner. I think I already plateaued as I haven't felt like I've gotten better in almost a month.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2011)

Without added resistance there's really not a reason for your body to grow more muscle mass. 

Try searching the BodyBuilding.com forums. I believe there was a really good thread in there about improvised weights for those who travel a lot (basically using just what's available in your average hotel room).


----------



## Infamous Impact (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Max, I think I found it, a lot of stuff about buckets filled with sand and playgrounds.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to regularly use things in my office as workout equipment. I was lucky enough to have a sturdy table, so I'd do push ups in different ways and at different angles to work the triceps, pecs and deltoids, and then do reverse push ups by putting my feet on a chair and gripping the edge(s) of the table then doing pull ups in different ways to work the back, biceps and rear delts.

And, of course, there's plenty of stuff you can do with other furniture. I use our conference room in the early mornings if I'm on the run, kneeling if there's not enough room to do overhead presses, but otherwise I can use chairs and such for doing laterals. 

Don't forget to wear a well-adjusted backpack with weight in it to increase resistance as you go. 

----

I bought some books not too long ago, _Strength Training Anatomy_ and _Women's Strength Training Anatomy_ by Frédéric Delavier. I picked up the first because it gave a great idea of what will work various areas, but it was mostly centered on gym equipment. The second book has more of an emphasis on free weights, which means it's more easily adapted to using objects. 

He has a new book out, _Strength Training Anatomy Workout_, which I hear uses only free weights, body weight and exercize bands. I haven't had a chance to look at it, but I'm interested.

Good luck!


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Lift heavy things. I'm sure you have some around.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 12, 2011)

This thread gets bookmarked.

Essentially I have a handful of dumbbells (which helps) and space. Bodyweight exercises are something I'm incredibly interested in so notes are being made on publications, and If I grab any interesting links from the WWW I'll throw them up here as well.

I did try Dynamic Tension for a while in the 80's and didn't gain much mass (read: hardly any) but got absolutely toned to hell and back. I'll try and find a .pdf or something.......I believe the guy's name was Harry Wong? Dynamic Strength?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 12, 2011)

No Training Equipment, No Problem - Bodybuilding.com Forums

That should be the thread Max referred to I believe - also worth checking (If memory serves) the Convict Conditioning Program?

(Milk jug filled with sand! Ingenious.......add another jug, and a bar of some sort.........I'm off to pilfer at the local dump)


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 12, 2011)

actually there was another thread on here that introduced me to this guy, hes been a great resource. Im not a fan of supplementing at all, all natural all the way. Maybe you can dig around and get some ideas. I have some great exercises i do every morning id be happy to share.

http://scoobysworkshop.com/

my fave is a pushup deal where you go down like a normal pushup then go up on one arm and point your other arm up in the air on your side. make sense? great with weights too.

alot of yoga moves are fantastic too, dont discount it, itll tear you up.

basically diet and consistency are the only ways you get anything worthwhile accomplished.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 12, 2011)

I've seen a couple of this dudes videos on YT - very clear, no BS descriptions. I've now bookmarked the website - cheers


----------



## Explorer (Dec 12, 2011)

This one is slightly off-topic, as it uses a piece of equipment, but it's not like you can't easily get this kind of thing in most places.

Shovelglove: The Sledgehammer Workout


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 12, 2011)

Explorer said:


> This one is slightly off-topic, as it uses a piece of equipment, but it's not like you can't easily get this kind of thing in most places.
> 
> Shovelglove: The Sledgehammer Workout



I've seen the sledgehammer workouts recommend before - and I have a sledgehammer somewhere so Wooooot!

Shall give it a go


----------



## lobee (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.dragondoor.com/articles/all_articles/
Beast Skills - Tutorials

I started doing beast skills, moved on to free weights(stronglifts 5X5), then got a new job and a puppy and have no time for any of it. I still fit in one or two workouts a week, but it's not enough. Beast skills was a lot of fun; hopefully I'll have more time someday. I don't know how people have time to do anything, at all, ever.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, those beast skills look like so much fun, will have to try some of them out.


----------



## Dwellingers (Dec 15, 2011)

scoopy sucks, beast skills rock!


----------



## avenger (Dec 15, 2011)

The beast skills look like how to end your guitar career in one simple movement.


----------



## Berserker (Jan 10, 2012)

Check out the book Convict Conditioning by Paul Wade. It's a bodyweight only workout plan which has lots of progressions. I'm using it at the moment and it's awesome.

It's bloody expensive, but I managed to get a special discount on Rapidshare


----------



## Bevo (Jan 10, 2012)

I tightened up and got toned doing a 30 min body weight routine every morning. Most of it was related to core strength and butt strength which really helped my running.

Now I have a simple set of weights that I use and am already starting to get stronger.
I got mine on CL for dirt cheap, curl bar, thread on dumbells and 120lb of weights for $40.

How much muscle are you looking for?


----------



## Bron martin (Jan 12, 2012)

I often use in my office fitness equipment thing. I was lucky enough to have a sturdy table, so I will do push-ups, in different ways, at different angles to work the triceps, pectoral and deltoid, and then do the reverse push my feet on the chair, gripping the edge of UPS (S) of the table, then pull the UPS in different ways to do the work back, biceps and rear delts.


----------



## avenger (Jan 13, 2012)

OH honestly a great way to get strong and ripped without a gym is to do pushups. Just keep doing pushups pick a number and slowly build up until you are doing hundreds a day it will rip your body apart in a good way!

Also there are tons of core workouts you can do!


----------



## Nevertaken (Jan 13, 2012)

Berserker said:


> Check out the book Convict Conditioning by Paul Wade. It's a bodyweight only workout plan which has lots of progressions. I'm using it at the moment and it's awesome.
> 
> It's bloody expensive, but I managed to get a special discount on Rapidshare


I was going to recommend this, there's a lot of good information in that book.

And I just add "site:mediafire.com" to the end of a google search.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jan 16, 2012)

I actually completely forgot about this thread. In the last month my school's weight room finally opened up to be available after school everyday so I've been using it after track practice every other day. The information on this thread will come in handy though, the Beast Skills website looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## TDrenthe (Jan 17, 2012)

Results will come up but you need to keep patience.
Results will not show up overnight.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 17, 2012)

Infamous Impact said:


> I actually completely forgot about this thread. In the last month my school's weight room finally opened up to be available after school everyday so I've been using it after track practice every other day. The information on this thread will come in handy though, the Beast Skills website looks like a ton of fun.



I can't wait until I can do some of the Beastskills


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 22, 2012)

avenger said:


> OH honestly a great way to get strong and ripped without a gym is to do pushups. Just keep doing pushups pick a number and slowly build up until you are doing hundreds a day it will rip your body apart in a good way!
> 
> Also there are tons of core workouts you can do!



pushups definitely are fantastic for improving overall upper-body strength. the most important thing about them however (which I think is very often overlooked) is to ensure that you are doing them with correct form. do not skimp on quality for quantity. quality pushups will work your muscles better and in a more healthy way than just doing loads of crappy pushups which involve jerking yourself up and down and putting unnecessary strain on your muscles. 

search any youtube video to see how the military do them, with relatively close grip/stance. they work your triceps tremendously if you do them that way. I pair pushups with a pullup bar I have for my biceps and delts. good little cheap home workout.


----------



## Aevolve (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a little tip- one of the best ab workouts I've found:
Requires a pull-up bar, or some way to hold yourself up using your arms exclusively.

Pull up entirely, and hold at the top.
Suck in your stomach, and keep your upper body straight
Pull your legs up straight out in front of you, then to your left, then to your right, and repeat til failure.
Do 4-5 sets.

My abs have been groanworthy sore for 2 days now.


----------

